# Our ride on Saturday



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

We did our annual ride up the coast from Woodbridge to Lowestoft(UK) on Saturday with seven solo's. We got the train down to Woodbridge, then 54 miles, most of it off-road, and the last couple of miles on the beach. Then another 12 miles to get back to home.


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks like a great ride John - and you picked the right day as well!

Look what I spotted at TORQ in your sleep on Sunday! Never seen two full sus tandems in the UK, ever!!


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

Looks like a couple of Ellsworth's. Didn't know there were any in the UK. Did you find out anything about them Gareth?


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Indeed they are Ellsworth's. I had a quick chat with the team from the Orange one - didn't really say much - I thought they were competing but apparently only there to look around and ride a bit - I didn't see them again after this - despite being there for the next 14 hours  I think the range one had also been built up with no expense spared looking at the components

Here's a couple more pictures from my phone. Sally wanted to know about they tyre choice - as we've had trouble with our Rocket Ron's - I notice that the Black one has a Racing Ralph on the back - I would have thought that was a bit lightweight for a MTB tandem.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

sportsnapper said:


> Indeed they are Ellsworth's. I had a quick chat with the team from the Orange one - didn't really say much


Seems unusual for tandemists...................Perhaps the bikes had been shipped-in for publicity purposes?

I've never been that keen on Schwalbe tyres................seen too many get shredded, and they're a bit too expensive for my liking, Hans Dampf seem good though. Never had any trouble with Maxxis.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Look's like Fun!!
How's the RS fork working for your Team?


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

XC Mike said:


> Look's like Fun!!
> How's the RS fork working for your Team?


It's working fine. The travel has been reduced to 140mm, with a couple of bottomless tokens fitted as well. I was particularly impressed with how much of a improvement there was with it in the "open " position on DH sections.


----------

